# Buck 26000 Restore w/ Questions



## 9R41 (Nov 15, 2014)

I started tearing down my Buck 26000 (Little Buck) today.  The excitement of a functioning motor yesterday, has led to today's despair (I know a bit dramatic).  My previous post gave the back story.  gzecc's suggestion that the thermostat likely needed replacement was spot on.  What I'm assuming was the thermostat was lying on the "floor" of the stove and had obviously suffered heat damage (melting).  I've attached 2 images.  The first shows the right side intake with everything removed.  There is what appears to be a sheet metal shield where I suspect the thermostat was supposed to be, which protected it from the cooler incoming air.  Below that shield are 2 screws whose purpose is a mystery to me.  Are they, as I suspect, an attempt by the previous owner to rig something or do they serve a purpose that I can't figure out?  The plug was also either rigged, or Buck's workmanship leaves a bit to be desired.  My opinion of the previous owner's handy man skills are suspect to say the least based on other things he did around here.  The second picture shows the melting on the back side (the side opposite the electrical connections.

I'm also having trouble getting the blower fan off the shaft.  The cooling fan came right off.  Any suggestions?  Seeing as how I'm redoing the stove anyway I will be replacing everything that was bad, including the wiring.  Both fans are in good shape, other than being dirty and I'd like to reuse them.  Money is a concern but a couplke hundred dollars beats $3k for a new stove.

thanks for any advice.


----------



## gzecc (Nov 17, 2014)

Picture looks strange to me. Post some more pics.


----------



## ryjen (Nov 18, 2014)

Hey there.
I've been busy and missed your first post. Rather than bring up old stuff, I'll reply here so you only have one post to keep up with.
The 26000 (Little Buck), 27000 (Regular Buck) and 28000 (Big Buck) were all produced from the late 70's into the mid to late 80's when they were replaced by the "Carolina" (which looks like a 27000 with catalyst). Does your Buck have the glass in the doors?
The fans on the buck stove are all automatic/manual. There isn't an "off" on any of them unless the switch has been replaced. When you select the manual mode (switch in the "down" position) the fan comes on and stays on. In "Automatic" mode (Switch in the "up" position) the fan will come on when the air inside the stove reaches a certain temperature. (I think stock thermostats are 140 degrees f) The only difference will be if it's a 2 speed or 3 speed motor. As you would imagine, the fan speed increases as the heat rises, decreases as it lowers. I can send you pictures of my switch plates if you still need them.
Looking at your pictures it's hard to tell what I'm looking at.  As someone else mentioned, the guys at servicesales are hard to beat. You should send those pictures to Terry@servicesales.com
He can answer your questions. I have never had my intakes apart, and never had to replace a thermostat, motor, or fan (yet) so I'm interested if that is the correct location (sounds about right though). You can also download a PDF owners manual for your Buck at the servicesales.com website.


----------



## 9R41 (Nov 18, 2014)

Thanks for the responses....I plan on calling servicesales.com for the parts because I want the stove to be as close to "original " as I can get it, and if understand correctly Buck has changed to a variable speed fan, which I've read some complaints about.  

The original thermostat was 3 speed.  I'll take pictures of that side of it when I get home from work tonight and post them.

I'm not explaining things very well regarding where I think the thermostat used to be.  When I took the right side intake off the thermostat was literally laying on top of the switch wires and the plug, where it connects to the switch.  I was just wondering if anyone knew where I put the new one when I get it.  I assume the instructions will tell me where it goes once I get the part from service sales.  I was just curious.  I don't think any additional pictures I take will help.


----------



## gzecc (Nov 18, 2014)

The reason why I asked for more pics is because one of the pics you posted has obviouse differences to my 28000.
I would like a pic of the front and back.


----------



## ryjen (Nov 18, 2014)

gzecc said:


> The reason why I asked for more pics is because one of the pics you posted has obviouse differences to my 28000.
> I would like a pic of the front and back.




No, he asked for more pictures because we are all addicts and it's stove porn!


----------



## 9R41 (Nov 18, 2014)

Ok that makes sense.  I'll post them tonight when I get home....


----------



## 9R41 (Nov 18, 2014)

Ok here are the updated pictures.

#1 - Insert with intake grate in place
#2 - with the same grate removed
#3 - rear
#4 - what i believe to be the thermostat

sorry for the poor quality I'm working between my boat and my tractor in close quarters.


----------



## gzecc (Nov 18, 2014)

Thank you. It now makes sense. No surprises.  Good luck on the rebuild.


----------



## ryjen (Nov 19, 2014)

I notice you have a wire brush on top of the stove. Unless you just need to burn some extra calories, put that thing away. Buy a wire wheel brush, attach it to your drill, and make quick work of the easy access areas. You will need a smaller brush to get down into the nooks and crannies. Think toothbrush size.
She looks just like my 26000 with the doors removed. I know my stove has an ID plate on the inside of that right hand side grate, as well as on the side of the switch box. So I'm thinking that the screws you are seeing below that thermo housing were for that. I will try and get some pictures of mine for you. My plate is up top, behind the intake, but Buck could have moved the location.
You mentioned a "Variable" speed fan? The only fan motors Buck used were either 2 or 3 speed. Now, there was (and still is) a rheostat kit (It has a dial knob that speeds or slows the motor) that is/was available aftermarket (see also: servicesales.com) but most people, myself included, will steer you away from that option. You want the 3 speed motor, and 3 speed thermostat. If you want to go back with what was original, you can tell the difference by the wires coming from your switch. 2 prong was 2 speed, 3 prong was 3 speed.


----------



## 9R41 (Nov 19, 2014)

Thanks ryjen....That makes sense about the extra screws.  The ID plate is gone, but I'm ok with that.  I was talking about the rheostat when I mentioned the variable speed fan, I'm going to go with the 3 speed fan and thermostat option.  The original was 3 speed. 

The brush on top of the insert is a nylon brush I was using to clean the aluminum fans, I've been using a cup wire wheel on a drill for the rust.

If I can actually get any work done on it I'll update the pics.  Unfortunately life gets in the way of my hobbies.....


----------

